# Beaver Castor



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone around the GF area that I could get some fresh castor from or could point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

you could recycle last years. haha


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I have been trapping for a couple of years now and the best beaver castor i have ever used is called TIMBER. you can buy it from Cavens trapping supplies on the internet. Best castor ever made


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Might have to try it.

After using real castor and mixing it with water in a jar, I don't know how the results could be any better personally. I guess you never know though.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

you know you could just take fresh castor from a trapped beaver and put some preservitives in it. but Cavens TIMBER is still my favorite!!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

maanjus11 said:


> After using real castor and mixing it with water in a jar, I don't know how the results could be any better personally.


I have to agree with ya. Most hardcore beaver guys that I know make their own beaver lure and it performs just as good as the commercial stuff.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah u would be best to make your own castor it would be a lot cheaper. But i guess it's up to u.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Timber isn't bad. But I'd rather use my own. You can grid it green, add a little glycerin or heavy mineral oil to preserve it. Or dry it down and, grind it and add some heavy mineral oil. Don't forget to pull the oil sacks out while you're pulling the castors.

Just about any supply house will carry castors if you're looking. Dusty Hough, (Fur Shed), is probably the closest supply house that is close to GF. It's down in Downer, MN. (218) 937-5628 if you want to speak to him.

later,
Deano


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey maanjus 11 how many castors are you looking for??? and what are you willing to spend for a castor. because I have a lot of beaver castor on hand and am willing to send you some.


----------

